# Can Golden Retrievers or other dogs use earphones



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

..... There are sound blocking headphone type things used for military dogs. There are headphones specially designed for dogs when cognition/type research is being done....

I would absolutely never put regular headphones on a dog...other than for photos....! but iwth the sound off. Dogs have such good hearing!


----------



## raijosh (Apr 3, 2010)

I afraid because Dogs' hearing is 100x better than humans I think so if I'm correct a normal sound is much more louder in their ears


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Only if it's Mars Lasar on the iPod


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Ori can't stand the phone next to his ear, I would never put earphones or headphone near his ear, it could damage them. Dogs have higher hearing than humans, which is why when you blow a dog whistle we can't hear it very well, but it's more high-pitched and about 100 times louder for them. It actually hurts their ears in some cases.

I'm a bit curious as to why you'd want to know, really.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I have to say that despite living with dogs for many, many years, that is something I have never wondered about.


----------



## Pete G (Nov 23, 2009)

Reminds me of a funny story.

Many years ago, when I was a younger, less responsible dog owner, my young golden counter-surfed a bag of weed off the kitchen table. By the time I had noticed it was missing, the dog was already stoned to the bejeezus. He couldn't walk straight, kept falling over, and got paranoid when anybody came close to him. Suffice it to say, it was a harsh buzz.

Not wanting to get into any legal trouble, I was hesitant to call my vet or the animal poison control center, so instead I called a friend of mine who had much more experience with dogs than myself. I asked her what she thought I should do, and her reply was absolutely priceless.

"Just order him a pizza, crank some Zeppelin on the headphones and let him ride it out!" Classic!


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Pete G said:


> Reminds me of a funny story.
> 
> Many years ago, when I was a younger, less responsible dog owner, my young golden counter-surfed a bag of weed off the kitchen table. By the time I had noticed it was missing, the dog was already stoned to the bejeezus. He couldn't walk straight, kept falling over, and got paranoid when anybody came close to him. Suffice it to say, it was a harsh buzz.
> 
> ...


Bahahahha ROFL


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

sharlin said:


> Only if it's Mars Lasar on the iPod


I have this on my mousepad! Laura (DNL2448) got it for my secret santa gift this past year!


----------

